# Crayfish



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Iam just so excited with my new tank cant sleep lol anyway I was wondering can you keep crayfish with cichlids or would they just eat them. Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

In short, no. Sorry.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I didnt think so but thought id just ask.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I would have liked to do this also.

You'll see once you get more malawi cichlids and they get older. They're a little insane.

A moulting crawfish with a bit of its body exposed under a rock would be eaten.

likewise a sleeping cichlid drifing into the open claw of a resting crawfish in the dark would make for a very frightened crawfish and a very lacerated or possibly dead fish. Its just bad no matter how you look at it.

Could be fine for a month or four- or a day- but its a bomb. And we don't like to put bombs in our aquariums


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Quess if I want one I will just have to wait and sneak another tank past hubby lol When I was in Petsmart getting dog toys I had to look at the fish they had a really nice blue one nice size too. Oh well got my hands full right now anyway.Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

dont buy crawfish from petsmart. See if webb wheeler (google aqua terra vita) hes in toronto still breeds them

If not menagerie gets better quality crawfish.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

As far as I know Web has moved "Down Under"...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Its going to be awhile before I get any anyway.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> As far as I know Web has moved "Down Under"...


australia?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Thats what I was told.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> Thats what I was told.


Too bad (not for him- its nice there) he was a nice guy


----------

